# Congrats Braki!



## Hooked (17/4/18)

This isn't vaping-related, but our @Braki won the Beauty Bar comp for a wonderful treatment! You don't need it though Braki - you're beautiful already, inside and out! But enjoy being pampered - you deserve it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (17/4/18)

Thank you so much @Hooked  I've never been for a pamper and this is really welcomed. Thank you for tagging me in the comp. I think we need to organise a ladies retreat . Offcourse need to make sure Vaping is allowed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

